# Viewonline



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Guys im not sure if admin will mind me putting this up but Iâ€™m sure they will let me know if they do, its just a little extra tool built into phpbb if you click this link it will show you who is online and where they are on the site, good to see if people are reading your pm's :wink: 
>
>
>

who is where link

>
>
>


----------

